
Why I Like Mercurial More Than Git - rglullis
http://jhw.dreamwidth.org/1868.html
======
saturdayplace
This article is well written, by someone with experience in both systems, and
posits a solution for overcoming what he sees as a deficiency in the 'losing'
system. From now on, whenever flamewars break out between zealots (of any
technology, not just DVCS), I'm pointing them to this article as an example of
informed, civil discussion.

